# The Fellowship: In Elven Lands Musical Album; Inspired by Tolkien



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 20, 2018)

Well met!

_Mae govannen, mellyn!
_
I found an awesome musical band that is inspired by Tolkien and his wonderful, lush, rich languages. It's called "The Fellowship" and their album(s) _In Elven Lands _has lovely music that echoes Rivendell and Beleriand of Middle-earth history and yore.

It's on Spotify! The Album is titled _In Elven Lands (Second Edition)
_
Here's a Youtube sample: 



 This is the utterly beautiful and lovely _Namárië, _(Although sung by a male this time around!)

Please take some time to give this stunning group a listen!

CL


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 7, 2018)

They are wonderful!!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 7, 2018)

Sir Gawain d'Orchany said:


> They are wonderful!!


They most definitely are!!



CL


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 7, 2018)

I wish more people would post on here. I came back but now I'm alone. I even wrote a backstory for my OC Noldor Gondolindrim character. I posted it under the Glittering Caves section


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 7, 2018)

Sir Gawain d'Orchany said:


> I wish more people would post on here. I came back but now I'm alone. I even wrote a backstory for my OC Noldor Gondolindrim character. I posted it under the Glittering Caves section


Will check it out. 


I might do Vëantur's when I get a chance.

CL


----------



## Ithilethiel (May 8, 2018)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Well met!
> 
> _Mae govannen, mellyn!
> _
> ...





CirdanLinweilin said:


> Well met!
> 
> _Mae govannen, mellyn!
> _
> ...





CirdanLinweilin said:


> Well met!
> 
> _Mae govannen, mellyn!
> _
> ...





CirdanLinweilin said:


> Well met!
> 
> _Mae govannen, mellyn!
> _
> ...



_Ni 'lassui, melui_


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 8, 2018)

Ithilethiel said:


> _Ni 'lassui, melui_




CL


----------

